# adding download link for audio files in blogger



## rmford91

how do I add a download link for an audio file into a blog on blogger(blogspot)

is there a good free website that i can use to host the audio file and that creates download links that can be posted on blogs/websites


----------



## imtiyazsama

i think your looking for a file hosting site a quick and easy website is www.speedyshare.com

a suggestion:
if you just want music in the background use a website music player 
but if your creating a music downloading website use the above website


welcome to our forums


----------



## rmford91

That website is somewhat what i am looking for but i want when you click the link it initializes the download right from my blog, I dont want the people coming to my blog to have to click on the link which then takes them to a nother website then have to find the button on that site that initializes the download


----------



## ss999

With FileDen.com you don't even have to download (sort of), it opens the mp3 file right away! Than you can save it. I think that is exactly what everyone wants. And the best part is that you can also host other kind of files, not only audio.


----------



## malik34

You can add download file button image in post editor and add link on image.To add link on image click on image and then click add link and paste the url of your audio file.
you can upload your audio file on 4shared or mediafile.
blogging guide: post slider


----------

